# Dog foods with less than 1.2 calcium (post away)



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato 1.0
Holistic Select Giant and Large breed puppy 1.1
Diamond Naturals Large breed puppy 1.2


Just thought i would help some people out. Calcium seems to be a huge part in selecting dog food for puppies.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, like I said, I feel my first thread on puppy food, feed or not to feed should be a sticky as this was my main concern, a food ok for pups.... I know from comparing foods, I feel keeping pup on a adult food & TOTW lamb is route I will prob stay with. I also have 4 Health puppy I have been feeding (1 bag & prob will be last bag of puppy) & meets specs. She seems to be doing good on. So many great quality foods with too high protein, etc... Just seen Blue Wilderness has a puppy food & wowsa, high in stuff... I feel better staying with TOTW over this!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Alois said:


> Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato 1.0
> Holistic Select Giant and Large breed puppy 1.1
> Diamond Naturals Large breed puppy 1.2
> 
> ...


Are these minimum or maximum calcium amounts? Always go by the max amounts when deciding on a food.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I see 1 calcium %, min on foods & 2 diff phos %, min & max.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Alois said:


> Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato 1.0
> Holistic Select Giant and Large breed puppy 1.1
> Diamond Naturals Large breed puppy 1.2
> 
> ...


 
Not accurate, those are not listed on the sites as max Calcium, gotta be carefull with that


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is how Orijen lists it, to high according to guidlines

Calcium (min./max.)1.5 % / 1.7 %


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes you have to be careful as most only post the min. Those that post both will show the min and the max.

Here's an old post I did on BB. I don't recall what all I wrote other than I would no longer use their product as they refused to publish their maximums.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

When I emailed Natural Balance I got this response. Wonder why we cant get actual like this response.

The Sweet Potato & Bison formula contains 1.18% Calcium on an As-Fed Basis. 

 Our Potato & Duck formula contains 1.37% Calcium on an As-Fed Basis. This value is based on our typical analysis for the product.

Sincerely,


*Heather Acuff, B.S.
*Animal Nutrition
Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.
[email protected]
(800) 829-4493


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Greetings from a fellow Aggie...I feed my pup some food that has a 1.41% ratio. She is going to explode.

I think that people who really worry about this do so not realizing:

1) It's not a % it's a ratio of calcium to phosphorus. And 1.2 is the low end of the acceptable range.
2) A sire and dame that throw bad hips...well, it don't really matter what you feed the pup.
3) Nothing here about weight? So...get a food with a good ratio and feed it so you have a 4 month old 45# dog. Well, guess what that pups frame is going to do.
4) Jumping? Long-Distance Running at < 1 year of age?
5) Amount of food fed? See comments on weight...

The food is only one small thing. And honestly, if you don't get the other things right, the food will not matter...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty much every grain free is off limits except for Orijen and Natural Balance to the best of my knowledge.

That's the short and easy answer rather than posting a list.


----------

